# Ears seem kind of small



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay, so I realize that the ears going up takes time, and I'm trying not to be too paranoid about that, but Dutch's ears seem kind of small compared to pictures I've seen of other dogs at his age. Do the ears get a growth spurt at any time? His feet are freakin huge, but his ears seem a tad on the small side.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of him? IF they aren't up yet they won't look as big. Did you look at the ears in this thread?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Do you have any pictures of him? IF they aren't up yet they won't look as big. Did you look at the ears in this thread?
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


I don't have any from the past few days, and he's grown quite a bit I think so I'll take some more pics when I get home.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Take some pics and show us


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think they look small. They are heading up so have the appearance of being smaller because you're seeing half tipped over. He will be very normal!

He's very cute!


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

It just amazes me how fast he is growing. He has basically doubled in size in three weeks. Pretty soon he won't be a puppy anymore


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I don't think they look small. They are heading up so have the appearance of being smaller because you're seeing half tipped over. He will be very normal!
> 
> He's very cute!


I agree 50% of the ear is standing up behind the 50% thats flapped over so it just gives the apperance of being smaller....A few weeks from now you'll be posting "Ears seem too big" LOL


----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)

CaseysGSD said:


> I agree 50% of the ear is standing up behind the 50% thats flapped over so it just gives the apperance of being smaller....A few weeks from now you'll be posting "Ears seem too big" LOL


Big I would expect. Like the feet, I would expect them to be too big because he's going to grow into them.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Not small at all....here look at the change in my boy!

10 weeks










11 weeks










13 weeks










19 weeks


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I think his ears look normal.


----------

